
How Purism Avoids Intel’s Active Management Technology - AdmiralAsshat
https://puri.sm/philosophy/how-purism-avoids-intels-active-management-technology/
======
ChuckMcM
And avoids being able to use ECC memory. (side effect of processors that don't
support vPro).

Another niche that AMD could fill if they were thinking about it.

~~~
dogma1138
AMD has their own version of AMT (which is actually even worse to some
extent).

Also the CPUs they are using do support vPro so I don't know what are they
even talking about.

vPro isn't restricted to AMT it includes VT, TXT and virtually every thing a
modern CPU has to support.

~~~
yuhong
AMD has their own version of AMT? (remember that I am talking about actual
network access.)

~~~
dogma1138
Yes it's called DASH, it was broken from day one and the spec hasn't been
updated for about 7 years but it's still there.

[https://www.amd.com/Documents/out-of-band-client-
management-...](https://www.amd.com/Documents/out-of-band-client-management-
overview.pdf)

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=39XAMP73MiQ](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=39XAMP73MiQ)

Had fun with some of the DMTF tools on a el cheapo AMD apu netbook/mini laptop
because unlike Intel AMD doesn't even disables remote management to force
corporate clients to pay extra.

------
ddalex
And does not matter, because people who fear of being targeted by ME are not
the people who are the marketing target of ME.

------
AstralStorm
And this does not matter since ME backdoor is still operational.

